# Kovrd review



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We were recently given a couple of these at a recent PDCA expo. This is a double zipper bag that when closed over night it keeps a paint tray and roller useable the next day. It also when completely unzipped acts as Small drop cloth. 2 thumbs up

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Oh God. Here we go again with the tray vs bucket debate.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I always work out of a 5'r, and just use a garbage bag to keep it overnight.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I always work out of a 5'r, and just use a garbage bag to keep it overnight.


If you only had a quart or gallon to roll out, a tray is much easier to clean up especially with a disposable tray liner. A fiver is not always practical.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> If you only had a quart or gallon to roll out, a tray is much easier to clean up especially with a disposable tray liner. A fiver is not always practical.


I agree, but I'm a creature of habit. I don't even own any pans.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

I haven't worked out of a tray in a very long time. To be honest, I would be embarressed to even bring one on a job. Have you ever heard of a deuce with a grid? It really does work, trust me.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

That's pretty cool idea......plastic bags are a bit cheaper though I would agree.

Also, what are you boys taking about not working out of trays etc? Here in Aus everyone would use a tray...............


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I just do not roll out of buckets. I use trays exclusively, but the larger size, not the small size pictured in this thread. We have picked up a few of the kovrds as well and the crew like them. Less mess than plastic, reusable, etc.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Repaintpro said:


> Also, what are you boys taking about not working out of trays etc? Here in Aus everyone would use a tray...............


It seems to be a regional thing here. I started out on buckets, so that's what what I'm used to. Of course I've used pans, but I say use what your comfortable with.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> It seems to be a regional thing here. I started out on buckets, so that's what what I'm used to. Of course I've used pans, but I say use what your comfortable with.


Anything less than a room I use a tray, for stairs or anything larger I use the handy pail bucket.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Frankly I don't care how anybody rolls or rolls with. I was just sharing my opinion on a newer product. As far as cost, I have no idea as they where given to us at the expo.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use buckets also because they are more stable and easier to move.I can move them with my foot rather than pick them up,except on carpet.I also dont have to bend over to pick up or put down a pole.I kicked a tray once but it was n.c. so the was less of a big deal.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

What is the bag made from? Tyvek. Why does the website say, painters are getting multiple uses, even months worth? Wouldn't this just last forever as long as it did not rip? I like the concept of fitting under a door if you were weenie rolling. I can't find the price, but for $10 might be a good buy.


----------



## cairnstone (Jun 16, 2009)

I bought 1 a year ago at BM for all the reasons above. Used it once ot twice and then it sat in the shop. Went to use it again after it been sitting the thing had a crack in it so was useless


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

johnny949 said:


> I haven't worked out of a tray in a very long time. To be honest, I would be embarressed to even bring one on a job. Have you ever heard of a deuce with a grid? It really does work, trust me.


I still do. I wouldn't care what anybody thinks. 

I will use buckets and grids but usually on gut outs and NC/remodels.


----------



## SeattleHomeServices (Sep 20, 2012)

I use both but I'm WAY more comfortable with buckets and grids because that's what I learned on. To me they're easier to move, hang off ladders, you can hang brushes off them etc.


----------



## DanielSantiago (Feb 13, 2013)

The same product (kovrd bag) works for a 5 gallon bucket as well, it slips over the 5'er with the grid and handle sticking out of the top.

The first version of the product had issues (cracking) in cold temperatures, but has since been changed and will no longer crack.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

i bought one last week. i can get away with not having to clean my big 18" tray every day. i just cover it with plastic and zip it up it in that bag.:thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark said:


> i bought one last week. i can get away with not having to clean my big 18" tray every day. i just cover it with plastic and zip it up it in that bag.:thumbsup:


Would you say it's better than using a garbage bag to keep your roller setup overnight?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Paul I think if I worked with you for a few weeks I could get you out of those 5's. When I started out the first few contractors I worked for only used them. 

Its just an unnatural motion up and down in a bucket considering you can load and go directly to the wall only moving a foot or so. Much faster out of a pan my friend.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Would you say it's better than using a garbage bag to keep your roller setup overnight?


i wrap the roller separately in poly and tape it up every night. i think this bag is better than a garbage bag because you can zip it up and no air will ever get in if it is kicked around. i lay poly directly on the wet paint so it doesn't skin over and then slide it in that bag.


----------



## valuepro (Mar 21, 2010)

For 5'rs I use the lid 

Great product though, I keep mine with my "Painters Helper".


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Xmark said:


> i wrap the roller separately in poly and tape it up every night. i think this bag is better than a garbage bag because you can zip it up and no air will ever get in if it is kicked around. i lay poly directly on the wet paint so it doesn't skin over and then slide it in that bag.


Well, it looks like I'll be trying one out. Looks like its going to be one of the giveaways at the PDCA convention next week.


----------



## HJ61 (Nov 14, 2011)

I bought one of the first batch. $12.99 so was worth a try. I didn't feel safe leaving it on site where clients kids or pets could step on it, flip it over etc. And it cracked so paint started skinning over leading to having to clean tray etc in morning anyway. I much prefer to start something that I can finish each day, and do it again the next day. And that poly still cracks in the production vehicle at 30 below.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> If you only had a quart or gallon to roll out, a tray is much easier to clean up especially with a disposable tray liner. A fiver is not always practical.


if I only had a quart I wouldn't be applying it with a 9" roller, and most likely I would just work out of the quart or gallon.


----------



## Harmony Haus (Mar 7, 2013)

I mainly roll out of a 5 as well however for smaller projects or quarts I roll from a tray. I just used my Kovrd bag on a site yesterday that I also received at the Expo. I thought it was terrific. I use low and no voc paints and those can start to skim over in a matter of minutes unless you're continually working. This works way better than a bag and wet rags in my opinion, plus it looks a little smarter and I can save on extra plastic finding its way to the landfill which is important to me.

For those wondering about price, I saw them at SW for almost $18 bucks and am now kicking myself that I didn't pick a couple extra up during the 35 off sale.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Harmony Haus said:


> I mainly roll out of a 5 as well however for smaller projects or quarts I roll from a tray. I just used my Kovrd bag on a site yesterday that I also received at the Expo. I thought it was terrific. I use low and no voc paints and those can start to skim over in a matter of minutes unless you're continually working. This works way better than a bag and wet rags in my opinion, plus it looks a little smarter and I can save on extra plastic finding its way to the landfill which is important to me.
> 
> For those wondering about price, I saw them at SW for almost $18 bucks and am now kicking myself that I didn't pick a couple extra up during the 35 off sale.


I picked up one at the SW sale, I think it is pretty practical for small jobs where you leave your stuff for lunch or break and then come back to finish up or second coat.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> if I only had a quart I wouldn't be applying it with a 9" roller, and most likely I would just work out of the quart or gallon.


I would most likely use a mini for a small quart or gallon, not a 9" as well. I hate to get paint on the end of a mini and have it drip. I like the tray to keep things clean, then just toss it when I am done. A deuce you have to clean out and that takes more than a $1 of my time.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Do be careful of the zippers. Plastic and fine teeth = a little fragile. Any paint on the zipper and it will ruin it. Perfect for gennex stuff.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I would most likely use a mini for a small quart or gallon, not a 9" as well. I hate to get paint on the end of a mini and have it drip. I like the tray to keep things clean, then just toss it when I am done. A deuce you have to clean out and that takes more than a $1 of my time.


just let is dry, peel it out for the next use, also I love those gal grids.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I got a couple at expo, and recently had to do punch work on a job. They are the handiest little drops to move around and cover a few square feet while working over finished floors etc. I haven't used them to store wet roller trays, but I was digging how handy they were for protecting floors. Be careful though, they're slicker'n'snot and you can take a tumble if you step on it while on a hardwood floor etc.


----------



## admirableptg (Oct 23, 2008)

This product will also fit over a "5vr" with a grid in it. We bought a couple and think its a good product. If it saves three $4 rollers than it is worth it.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok. I broke down and bought a couple of pans this week after listening to you guys, and a few freindly jabs from some local PDCA friends. I still have to give this Korvid thing a try, but will get around to it soon.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Ok. I broke down and bought a couple of pans this week after listening to you guys, and a few freindly jabs from some local PDCA friends. I still have to give this Korvid thing a try, but will get around to it soon.


Give a try to this one Paul. Its very Handy


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Give a try to this one Paul. Its very Handy


I like that, thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Saran Wrap the roller sleeve, leave tray 1/2 full. Two moist cloths over tray over night....next morning pull off saran...toss in garbage, fill tray, use roller to mix and you are rockin' in less than a minute.

Even Gennex will not skin overnight like this.

.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I've bought a few. The are good but my only complain is that if you live in a colder climate don't leave the bags in your van at night. They will crack in several places. Mine are in the trash now... Honestly I just use a garbage Bag to wrap my tray it does the same thing........


----------

